# My New Shark Catfishes



## Sixpence (May 22, 2006)

*We have a 46 Gallon tank, and we recently bought 4 catfishes.. 2 Columbian Shark and 2 Pictus Shark. They joined our one & a half month old Pleco and 2 cories.. Its gunna be a disaster once they started growing.. I read that they all grow pretty big.. Oh well.. I love them.. They are fun to watch.. *


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I purchased 2 of those for a 10 gallon when i first got into the hobby, nobody informed me of their requirements and I didn't do any research until after I had bought them.

I miss them, they are amazing creatures to watch. Soon as I get a big setup I think I'l find room for 2 of those.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, those are gorgeous! and yes, like your siggy states, you will certainly need a larger tank! Plecos can get up to 18 inches alone! Id start saving and looking now cause you will get attached to them and not want to give them away!


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice cats m8 
they will need to have salt in the water long term, they do grow really large.Check out my pics

Always


----------



## Sixpence (May 22, 2006)

always35 said:


> Nice cats m8
> they will need to have salt in the water long term, they do grow really large.Check out my pics
> 
> Always


*Those are cute.. Geezz.. how big are they? Well, ours are all about 3 inches long.. they are so funny.. and we were told that our pleco can grow upto a foot long.. and the columbian sharks will grow pretty much the same size as the pleco.. I dont know what we'll do if they all grow so fast, i imagine it will cost us a lot of money to buy an aquarium to fit all of them once they start growing.. I AM SCARED.. lol *


----------



## Sixpence (May 22, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> wow, those are gorgeous! and yes, like your siggy states, you will certainly need a larger tank! Plecos can get up to 18 inches alone! Id start saving and looking now cause you will get attached to them and not want to give them away!


*Tenx Georgia Peach, they really are cute.. and i find them very interesting to watch coz they are very active fishes.. they move around a lot.. but i find it odd that they seem to be fond of a certain corner.. they will chase each other around the tank but then they always come back to the same spot and stay there longer than the other corner... the spot is close to the heater.. i wonder if it has something to do with it..  *


----------

